# Introduction!



## Bambi8 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello,
My name is Sarah, I live in the DFW. I am a stay at home mother to 3 boys. 6,5 and a one year old. We are a blended family! My oldest whom I’ve adopted is my husbands, the 5 year old is mine then my husband and I have the youngest together. I came across this site when I was searching attempting to find answers to why my husband does the things he does.. I live in a smaller town than I’m used to. Also the thought of going to mothers groups in my area to meet people with my crazy boy is overwhelming. I feel like I could benefit from this group. Also hoping to meet other mothers in my area who have or are going through similar situations.:smile2:


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

@EleGirl

Ask a mod to change your user name.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

PM @EleGirl. It is not a good idea to use your name as a user name. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bambi8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Sarah, I live in the DFW. I am a stay at home mother to 3 boys. 6,5 and a one year old. We are a blended family! My oldest whom I’ve adopted is my husbands, the 5 year old is mine then my husband and I have the youngest together. I came across this site when I was searching attempting to find answers to why my husband does the things he does.. I live in a smaller town than I’m used to. *Also the thought of going to mothers groups in my area to meet people with my crazy boy is overwhelming.* I feel like I could benefit from this group. Also hoping to meet other mothers in my area who have or are going through similar situations.:smile2:


Have you actually gone to mother's groups with your sons? What do they do that is different from other little boys?


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

What I’ve learned over 16 years of parenting is that our children’s behaviors are more strange worrisome to US than they are to others. If there are no major behavior problems I wouldn’t worry much about jumping into a Mother’s group. I would encourage it actually.
The biggest mistake young moms are making these days is being so hard on each other. Once you find the right group of friends though life is a lot less stressful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bambi8 (Aug 3, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> @Bambi8
> 
> I removed the email address part from your user name. It's not a good idea to use an email address or your real name as your user name on a site like this. If this is your real name, what would you like to have it changed to?


Oh I’m sorry and thank you! I’m new to this. Um. Can you change my username to Bambi8 or something like that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bambi8 said:


> Oh I’m sorry and thank you! I’m new to this. Um. Can you change my username to Bambi8 or something like that.


You are now Bambi8 … :grin2::nerd:


----------

